# Devon Recomendations required



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone.

We are currently on a CL in Beer in South East Devon and very lovely it is too.

We intend to spend the next week or so moving west along the Devon Coast before moving north to Ilfracombe and then east and home.

Can anyone recommend any good spots to stay on route? 

Either Wild camping spots in the middle of nowhere or by the sea, cliffs etc or good CL's or even campsites with sea views? Preferences in that order. We dont like big campsites that are regimented and have a bike so dont mind being a few miles from shops, pubs, places to see etc.

I would trawl the site and the net but the internet speed here is rubbish!

Great CL here at Beer though. Very rural and pretty, lambs running about and great if rather cold sunny weather.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Budleigh Salterton is nice (I would say that as i live here  )

there is a huge car park at the end of the sea front which doesn't have height barriers and I have seen vans parked there and no issues (it does have signs saying not to etc but you takes your chance but at this time of year with a one night stopoff should be ok i reckon IMHO


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> Budleigh Salterton is nice (I would say that as i live here  )
> 
> there is a huge car park at the end of the sea front which doesn't have height barriers and I have seen vans parked there and no issues (it does have signs saying not to etc but you takes your chance but at this time of year with a one night stopoff should be ok i reckon IMHO


Thanks for that. Sounds ideal. Will check it out. I have seen some great spots down here but all with no overnighting signs which seems a bit harsh but being a northerner Im not sure what the rules and regs are down here but it would be nice to do some wilding. We never bothered in Hampshire as it seems to be ruled by a council that doesnt want anything motorised to park anywhere but we do hope that Devon might be slightly more relaxed.

Cheers 
BD


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You can stay overnight for free at Teignmouth Eastcliffe car park with the blessing of the Council. You have to pay for the day which I think is around £3. The car park is situated a couple of hundred yards from the town and 20 yds or so from the beach. There are ususlly 1 or 2 motorhomes there each night. 

It is convenient also if you wish to go to Buddleigh Salterton which I also recommend.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, they both sound good. Thought we might stay here another night and try and get out on the bike although its frozen solid right now and tomorrow do Sidmouth, Budleigh, Exmouth and go round to Dawlish (presume you have to go around and there is no ferry?) and then maybe finish up at Teignmouth either in the car park or a CL.

Its certainly a very lovely area. Any places you think we should definately see / not bother with?

Thanks again
Barry


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't forget Exeter itself. It is a lovely city, small enough to see in a few hours but well worth it for the cathedral, the shops and the other old parts. Good food at "Tea on the Green" in Cathedral close. If you are really adventurous you could venture just a few miles further and come to Crediton to the Farmers market which is on from 10-14 today and sells local produce; brilliant pork products, veg, breads, ciders, lamb etc etc. Not sure if the veg stalls will be there today, not yet been down.


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Barry and a happy new year.

Try Hidden vally park, Tel 01271 813837
or Stowford meadows park Tel 01271 882476
Chivenor caravan park Tel 0127 812217 easy to fine just off the A361 near Braunton where I live. 

They are all within 5 Miles of ILFRACOMBE.

Take care,

Mike (worzel)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again all

Dont think we will make the farmers market today as we are reluctant to move the van of this CL and there are a few places nearby we want to explore on the bike if it warms up enough.

Thanks for the tips for Northern Devon, will look them up when we get up that way.

Its taking forever to find places so recommendations are great. We have had the internet connection with the Vodafone dongle everywhere we have been but have yet to get a 3G connection and its so slow right here. Took me half an hour to log on to the Caravan club site this morning but its slow generally that site.

Thanks
Barry


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

This is a cracking little place. Easy access, the owners cant do enough for you, and it has spectacular sunset views. (and its cheap!)

http://www.littlemeadow.co.uk/


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't forget the train! It even runs into Exeter and then from there out up the Tarka line to Crediton and on towards North Devon. It is a very pretty journey and opens up a whole new area without the need to freeze on the bike. I agree about not taking out the van on such a cold day and it would be an embarrassment on a trip into Exeter.


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

PM


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Try Orcombe Point at Exmouth. Carpark on the sea front that allows MH's to overnight and it should be free this time of year.

There are a couple of places in St Johns, Exmouth open - a campsite with EHU, a CL without both in St Johns Road about 300 yds apart


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Vennwood said:


> Try Orcombe Point at Exmouth. Carpark on the sea front that allows MH's to overnight and it should be free this time of year.
> 
> There are a couple of places in St Johns, Exmouth open - a campsite with EHU, a CL without both in St Johns Road about 300 yds apart


Cheers for that. I managed to get on a CL for tomorrow night now just up the road from Exmouth. After tomorrow though we intend to wild as much as possible as presumably it will be quiet and there hopefully should be plenty of stops to be had.

Thanks everyone for your contributions

Barry


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

in north devon you can overnight on the yellow lines in woolacoombe over looking the beach and 50m from the town 
chapter


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

PM


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

So, what did you do today, and where did you end up going?


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

If this post is not to late, you can overnight in the large car park next to the railway line at Dawlish Warren. It is the same council as teignmouth and they encourage overnighting.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we are in a predicament, we have approx 6 weeks to do something before getting the shop ready for the summer again :roll: at a push we could make it 8 weeks, so we have been considering whether to head to Andalucia, another option is Belgium, Amsterdam etc or do we just head to Devon have a couple of weeks come back home and then go somewhere else (give us chance to see family). Part of me thinks that to head to Devon would be a better option, no pet passport clat etc does anyone know of anywhere that would be really nice to stay for a few days with indoor pool and bar open etc thats the problem with this country at this time of year fnding somewhere open.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MrsW said:


> So, what did you do today, and where did you end up going?


Hi MrsW (and everyone)

We had a slow start as I stupidly left the hose pipe out all night and it was like a rock in the morning, full of frozen water and solid! It was Mrs D's birthday so I wanted to give here a special day. When we eventually got away we visited the Donkey Sanctuary near Sidmouth which is really good. Having parted with our cash on donations and cuddly donkeys we headed to Sidmouth and had lunch and a walk on the front. We moved on through Budleigh Salterton and Exmouth and finally ended up on a CL just south of Exeter which is £6 per night including electric! I feel almost embarassed handing over £6, the guy had switched his water on especially for us. They cant be making any money at that price.

Weather for days now has been beautiful but very cold. Thanks to some very useful info from Dipsticks and on here we are formulating a plan to do some wild camping now that everyone else has (hopefully) gone back to work. I suspect getting water might be an issue but we will eek it out between CL visits I guess.

Going to head around the river to Teignmouth today and stop there, then Torbay, Dartmouth and further west towards Plymouth before heading to North Devon, Illfracombe area.

We were supposed to be home next weekend but I think this trip may have to be extended as there is so much to see and we are not really picking up the pace!

I suspect though that sooner or later the weather will catch us out. since leaving Yorkshire on the 21 Dec we have managed to pretty much avoid the snow but I know Devon can be a harsh place so we may have that to look forward to.

Cheers
Barry


----------

